# Adventures of Rufus



## PoodlePower (Apr 13, 2011)

Today we took a walk on the river ... first time Russel has been there, first time I'ld been back since my accident and the first time I've been there without Roscoe, my big black Standard(Died in December)  Bittersweet. But Rufey made me laugh! He scored a very dry fish carcuss


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awwwww sounds like fun! Except for the smelly fish! 

Cute pictures


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nothing better than smelly fish. Oh maybe slimy smelly fish.Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

lol, he looks so happy! Sorry it was a bittersweet outing for you


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is a cutey! And thoroughly enjoying stinking himself up. Glad you made it back, you can start building new memories there.


----------



## PoodlePower (Apr 13, 2011)

*A better pic*

This is a better pic  BTW, it snowed overnight, we went back with our boots on and he found another fish! He is quite the hunter!












Snowy pic is same place ... next day! Only in BC!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pictures!


----------

